# Dog getting bald spots



## ecv_meyer3 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a black lab beagle mix dog who is just about a year old and cant seem to get an answer but i know my dog has dry skin since i have checked him every other day for fleas and cant find any but he itches all the time and now that i look him over the past couple days i have noticed a couple bald spots starting back by his hips and tail area. Vet cant seem to give me any answers so fair. Any advice would be good or just any words of encouragment  As a side note my dog doesnt act sick and has acted like himself since we first got him so no changes but the slight hair losing situation. thank you


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Did the vet talk about allergies...especially food allegiers? That's the first thing that comes to my mind.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree with Tooney. Could be food allergies. What are you feeding him?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Sometimes dogs have allergies to flea bites. One bite sends their skin into a frenzy. If you do not use any flea preventative why not try using it for a month and see if there is any difference? The flea population this year is horrible. The most common place for a dog to be itchy is at the base of the tail and the hind legs. That's where fleas congregate.
How is your pups ears? Normally if you have a food allergy not only is the skin effected but so are the ears. Does your pup lick his paws? Another sign of allergies.


----------



## ecv_meyer3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Checked him time over time, plus had the groomers check him last time he was there and there is no flea on him. His food is the old yeller brand which he has never had any trouble with in the last 7 months he has been eating it and it has calmed him down a little bit. He doesnt get any treats really except a couple pieces of cheerios my two year old tosses to him but no other table scraps or treats. He doesnt seemed bothered by the bald spots when we touch them or when we were brushing him. He doesnt lick at his paws and his ears a clean.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

small world .. I too have a Lab/Beagle mix AND also has a bald spot getting bigger, she going to the vet's on thursday to get skin testes what not!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Fleas, mange, ringworm (contagious to humans), adrenal or thyroid problems, food allergies, pesticides/fertilizers on the lawn or in the home, soap used on their bedding, plastic feed/water bowls (stainless steel seems to be the least allergenic), laying in the grass, seasonal allergies, ...


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Food allergies can take time to build up. Check the indgredients on the bag. If it's got corn, wheat or other grains in the top 4 ingredients that might be your problem.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

has the vet done a skin scraping on the sites where he is losing hair to look for mange? (sarcoptic and demodex) as well as other skin parasites ringworm etc..?? it may be something you cant see.


----------



## ecv_meyer3 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont really use any checmicals in or outside of my house. He has no bedding due to him tearing it apart no matter what but sleeps in a plastic cage perfect for his size. His food ill double check for those ingrediants but last time i checked i didnt think any of those were in it. Ill be doing a flea prevention treatment and if i see it get worse in the next couple days i will take him back to the vet to see if his vet will do the skin tests on him. He eats out of ceramic type bowels (very hard to break and very thick, plus i clean them with dish soap every week or so)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ecv_meyer3 said:


> I dont really use any checmicals in or outside of my house. He has no bedding due to him tearing it apart no matter what but sleeps in a plastic cage perfect for his size. His food ill double check for those ingrediants but last time i checked i didnt think any of those were in it. Ill be doing a flea prevention treatment and if i see it get worse in the next couple days i will take him back to the vet to see if his vet will do the skin tests on him. He eats out of ceramic type bowels (very hard to break and very thick, plus i clean them with dish soap every week or so)


If I were you I would probably take him to the vet before putting flea stuff on him.. especially if you haven't found any fleas. The chemicals could make it worse. I've never heard of a dog going bald from fleas but I guess it could happen if he was allergic to them.


----------

